# problem with installing xp in mac



## chrislitmen (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi i got a mac book pro i used to have xp in my comp b4 but i needed to format my comp...so i use boot camp to install xp all goes fine it loads all the file and at the part where it says setup is starting windows it just stays there....i tried waiting for 30 min and still the same thing i tried several other xp cd and even bought a new windows xp sp3 oem still the same problem ....i went to apple store GENIUS BAR and found that they are not so GENIUS ..i took all the xp cd and asked them what the problem is they just said that you got the wrong cd it says oem you should get another version without oem on the cd ......so i told them explain me why i cant install with my old cd which worked before and they said that its a pirated cd so i cant help ...so i need some real GENIUS to help me plzzzzzzzz.........i just want windows in my comp i regret buying a mac now......


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

> o i told them explain me why i cant install with my old cd which worked before and they said that its a *pirated cd* so i cant help


Here's the first question:

DO you have a pirated cd?


----------



## chrislitmen (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i have pirated and an original xp sp 3 oem the pirated used to work for me b4 now its not ....


----------

